# Any women here take anxiety medication for the IBS?



## presto888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello,I am 31 years old, have been dealing with IBS symptoms since I was 10, and diagnosed when I was 14 by a GI doctor. I do suffer from anxiety, which of course makes the IBS come with a force. If I am anxious, even just about going out to dinner and getting an attack, it can bring it right on. I am planning a visit to a doctor to speak about the anxiety and maybe get on a medication for that to possibly control both. I was wondering if any other women have this issue with anxiety causing IBS, and if so what kind of treatment they take for it. I really do not want to be on something that I can never get off of. At 20, the GI doctor tried me on Effexor and it didn't do too much, although when I missed a pill it was such a horrible feeling I decided to not stay on it. A few weeks ago I had a medical scare, and my anxiety went into overdrive and of course my IBS too. I tend to get diarrhea and all the symptoms that go with it when I am upset or anxious. I actually lost 5 lbs in 3 days awaiting results which were negative thank goodness. But, just the idea that I can lose that kind of control over a simple test result was pretty scary to me. I hope this isn't too long and that some women out there will help with what they are taking and if it helps them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Newandscared (Aug 4, 2011)

presto888 said:


> Hello,I am 31 years old, have been dealing with IBS symptoms since I was 10, and diagnosed when I was 14 by a GI doctor. I do suffer from anxiety, which of course makes the IBS come with a force. If I am anxious, even just about going out to dinner and getting an attack, it can bring it right on. I am planning a visit to a doctor to speak about the anxiety and maybe get on a medication for that to possibly control both. I was wondering if any other women have this issue with anxiety causing IBS, and if so what kind of treatment they take for it. I really do not want to be on something that I can never get off of. At 20, the GI doctor tried me on Effexor and it didn't do too much, although when I missed a pill it was such a horrible feeling I decided to not stay on it. A few weeks ago I had a medical scare, and my anxiety went into overdrive and of course my IBS too. I tend to get diarrhea and all the symptoms that go with it when I am upset or anxious. I actually lost 5 lbs in 3 days awaiting results which were negative thank goodness. But, just the idea that I can lose that kind of control over a simple test result was pretty scary to me. I hope this isn't too long and that some women out there will help with what they are taking and if it helps them. Thanks in advance!


I know how you feel I have suffered with anxiety all my life and was good up until recently. I have been under a lot of stress and started to get tummy issues which the GI and I are assuming is IBS but since I have to wait a month for a colonoscopy my brain is going insane wondering if something is wrong.. when you are anxious your tummy gets worse and its a never ending circle.I was put on escitalopram, and have xanax when I start to feel like I am going to have a panic attack. IT IS HELPING! It will be a little over a month for me...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

One of the best treatments for anxiety is CBT (Cognitive Behavior Therapy). Meds are nice and work for some... but usually actual therapy is needed for most to achieve complete treatment of the anxiety.See this article for more info:http://ibs.about.com/od/treatmentofibs/p/cbtrx.htm


----------



## presto888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you both very much, I will look into both suggestions. I have heard of Xanax, and have had someone else suggest that as well. I have not looked into CBT, but recently read an article on it. Trying to find it in my area may be a challenge but I would certainly be willing to try it. I would much prefer to solve this issue instead of masking it, or trying to just deal daily. I am so tired of waking up and thinking, is this a good or a bad day? Or will this day just be a vicious cycle of worry, anxiety, and tummy issues. Currently I am reading a few books on anxiety.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i found this link really helpful for anxiety issues. it covers lots of areas--general anxiety, panic attacks, health anxiety and ibs anxiety etc. and just has good info and encouragement. someone on the board (can't remember who) recommended it a few years ago. anxiety definitely makes my ibs-c worse--as well as everything else--insomnia, pain etc.good for you for recognizing the problem--that's the first step!--and working to solve it. wishing you all the best. http://www.nomorepanic.co.uk/articles/anxiety http://www.nomorepanic.co.uk/articles/coping/


----------



## presto888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks so much, Annie7, I really appreciate the links. I feel the more we read, the more we learn, the better we are to help ourselves in the future. This can be so dibilitating, it is really sad. I have a lot of people in my family that suffer from it, but amazingly, they call it something else or will never admit to IBS or Anxiety issues. Such a stigma I suppose. I am just so happy there is a place to openly speak about it where we don't have to worry about being criticized or judged and get some honest true help. I have a wonderful GI dr, who is really easy to talk to and ask questions, but there is nothing like hearing from someone who has dealt with it, understands, and realizes what you are actually physically and mentally going through because of experience. For that, I thank you all!


----------



## kmd1327 (Aug 23, 2011)

presto888 said:


> Hello,I am 31 years old, have been dealing with IBS symptoms since I was 10, and diagnosed when I was 14 by a GI doctor. I do suffer from anxiety, which of course makes the IBS come with a force. If I am anxious, even just about going out to dinner and getting an attack, it can bring it right on. I am planning a visit to a doctor to speak about the anxiety and maybe get on a medication for that to possibly control both. I was wondering if any other women have this issue with anxiety causing IBS, and if so what kind of treatment they take for it. I really do not want to be on something that I can never get off of. At 20, the GI doctor tried me on Effexor and it didn't do too much, although when I missed a pill it was such a horrible feeling I decided to not stay on it. A few weeks ago I had a medical scare, and my anxiety went into overdrive and of course my IBS too. I tend to get diarrhea and all the symptoms that go with it when I am upset or anxious. I actually lost 5 lbs in 3 days awaiting results which were negative thank goodness. But, just the idea that I can lose that kind of control over a simple test result was pretty scary to me. I hope this isn't too long and that some women out there will help with what they are taking and if it helps them. Thanks in advance!


Hi - I am on Xanax for my anxiety/IBS. I find that its better sometimes, but I can't promise its better every day. Its still a thing that is day to day with symptoms, somedays I'm fine, and the next day I'm beyond miserable!! My anxiety has been under control however! The IBS not so much. But its worth a shot, somethings work for some and some things don't work for others! My doctor also has me on .. bentyl, which is an anti spasmodic medicine that he has me taking as needed when I start to feel pain/or have diarrhea.


----------

